# 2GB Installed, Only showing 1.75GB



## VW BMW (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok so basically I didn't have this problem before, until i swapped for a new mobo, Instead of 2GB ram, it shows only 1.75. Anybody know why? and what can i do so that it can make it use all 2GB RAM?

Thanks...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could we have your complete specs please
If OEM
Brand and Complete Model Number.
If a Custom Build
MotherBoard Brand. Model and Revision number
CPU
Power Supply Brand, Model, Total Watts, Amps on thr 12v Rail(s)
Video Card Brand, Model
Memory


----------



## VW BMW (Jun 21, 2008)

Custom built.

Mobo: Nvidia GeForce 7050-M-M DDR2 
CPU: AMD Athlon 64X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ 2.9Ghz
Video card is a built in graphics card (nfroce 630a)

Btw do you know how i can get my full system specs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With the built in graphics is all I really needed to know, 256Meg is supplying the onboard video and the remainder 1.75Gig is what your seeing for the system. So you are using all 2Gig.


----------



## VW BMW (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh okay thanks..

So anyone know how i can get my full system specs without having to know it...i mean can my computer tell me somehow?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

VW BMW said:


> Oh okay thanks..
> 
> So anyone know how i can get my full system specs without having to know it...i mean can my computer tell me somehow?


There are several good utilites out there but the one I use most often is belarc advisor

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

You can also use the Everest and the Aida32 to get the full detail of your PC specifications :grin:


----------



## Hxrxld (Jul 6, 2008)

A quick and easy way to see most (not all) of your pc specs is by entering: "dxdiag" in the RUN field.. Doesn't require any downloads or anything.. =)


----------

